# הזמנה הזויה



## lusitusi (12/4/14)

הזמנה הזויה 
לפני 4 שנים הייתה לי חברה, אני כותבת הייתה, כי אנו כבר לא בקשר כ 4 שנים. עבדו יחד לפני 4 שנים והיינו שנה בקשר מאוד קרוב, שיחות נפש, בילויים, ועוד. לאחר שנה היא עברה לעיר- אחרת, והחליטה לנתק איתי קשר מנסיבות לא ברורות. כמובן שנייתי ליצור קשר והיא רמזה לי "שהיה- נגמר וזהו" בשנה ראשונה התקשרתי לאחל לה מזל טוב ליום הולדתה, היא ענתה לי ביובש רב וקיצרה שיחה. ביום הולדת שלי , לא רטחה להתקשר. בשנה שניה שלחתי לה ס.מ.ס עם ברכת יום הולדת והיא שוב התעלמה, מאז לא דיברנו. ופתאום אני מקבלת טלפון ממנה, שהיא מתחתנת ומזמינה אותי לחתונה. נו באמת, היכן הייתה 4 שנים. מכיוון שהייתי באמצע עבודה ולא יכלי לדבר איתה, היא אמרה שתשלח הזמנה. ואז חתן שלח הזמנה למייל שלי, כנראה, שאני ברשימת התפוצה עם הערה חצופה שכולם מגיעים בלי תירוצים. כמובן שאין לי שום כוונה להגיע לחתונה הזאת, אין שום סיכוי שאממן מתנה ל"חברה" שלא הייתה בקשר 4 שנים והתעלמה ממני. ברצוני לכתוב מייל קצר ועוקצני, בעל מסר שלא יתכן ש 4 שנים לא שומרים על הקשר וכאשר צריך לגנוב ממני קצת כסף עבור מימון החתונה, אז נזכרים בי. אבל זה צריך הליות מנומס. למי יש רעיון למייל כזה?


----------



## yael rosen (12/4/14)

לדעתי אין מקום לעוקצנות 
ואני חושבת שצריך להפריד בין החברות שהייתה לכן, מה שקרה לה ובין החתונה, ההזמנה אליה והסירוב להגיע. את הכעסים שלכן, אם תחליטו לפתור, תוציאו בשיחה על כוס קפה. בכל מה שקשור להזמנה לחתונה, אני הייתי מודיעה בנימוס שאני לא מגיעה ולא מוסיפה הערות פולניות. חוץ מטעם מר, הן לא ישיגו מאום. "שלום, שמחתי לשמוע שאתם מתחתנים, לצערי לא אוכל להגיע לאירוע. אני שולחת לכם מזל טוב ומאחלת לכם חיים מאושרים יחד". אם יום אחד תרצי להביע בפניה את הכעס על שנעלמה מחייך, תעשי את זה בצורה ישירה ובמנותק מהחתונה שלה.


----------



## lusitusi (12/4/14)

תודה 
אני חושבת שזאת חוצפה להתעלם ממני 4 שנים ועכשיו כשצריך להוציא ממני קצת כסף, פתאום היא נזכרה להזמין אותי.


----------



## pengel (16/4/14)

את לא יודעת מאיפה ההזמנה נולדה 
כשאנשים מתחתנים וחושבים את מי להזמין הם לפעמים רוצים לנצל את ההזדמנות לחדש קשרים שהתפקששו. אני יודע שזה לא הגיוני לעשות את זה דווקא בחתונה אבל זה קורה. לדוגמא, כשאנחנו התחתנו ההורים של אשתי רצו להזמין חברה שלא היו איתה בקשר יותר מ 10 שנים.
הייתי מוותר על העוקצנות ופשוט מודיע שלא יכול לבוא. בכל אופן לא נראה שהיא שווה את ההתייחסות שלך.


----------



## אורן וזהו (13/4/14)

יפה אמרת !


----------



## מלאכית הים (12/4/14)

אני לא חושבת שאת מממנת לה משהו 
בימינו נדירים האורחים שמחזירים את עלות מנת האוכל לבדה, כך שכל מוזמן עולה למארחים כסף ולא באמת מסייע במימון האירוע (וזה בסדר גמור). למעשה אם לא תגיעי (בהנחה שתודיעי מראש) במובן מסוים את אפילו תחסכי לה כסף.
אני הייתי מתעלמת מהאמירה לגבי חובת הנוכחות. זה כנראה סתם ביטוי.

סתם מחשבה : אולי זה נסיון אמיתי שלה לחדש את הקשר? אולי היא מתחרטת שקודם לכן לא הרימה את הכפפה?

אם ממש בא לך לדפוק אותה, תאשרי הגעה ואל תודיעי לה שאת לא מגיעה, אבל זה באמת רע...
אני במקומך פשוט הייתי מתעלמת, לא מגיבה ולא כלום - כך היא לא תספור אותך ברשימה הסופית, את לא תצטרכי לתרום לה את כספך וזמנך, ותיפרדו כידידות.


----------



## lusitusi (12/4/14)

אני בגישה 
שאי אפשר לאכול את העוגה ולהשאיר אותה שלמה, היא החליטה לנתק את הקשר, זכותה, ועכשיו פתאום נזכרה בי. 4 שנים? קצת מוגזם


----------



## lanit (12/4/14)

מסכימה עם מה שנכתב מעליי 
אני יודעת כמה זה מרגיז ומעצבן ומעליב כשמנתקים קשר בלי להסביר, ומשאירים אותך תוהה מה קרה ומה השתנה.
א-ב-ל זה בהחלט מנותק מהחתונה שלה. אני דווקא חושבת שהיא הזמינה אותך כדי לא לסגור את הדלת על החברות שהיתה ביניכן.
אם את לא רוצה לחדש את הקשר (כי את במקום אחר, כי נפגעת מדי, כי את לא רואה בה חברה יותר, או סתם כי כבר לא בא לך) אז סבבה. אבל לענות בתשובה עוקצנית בעיניי תתפרש מהצד השני כבעיקר מרירה ולא במקום.
היא הזמינה, הוא הוסיף משפט שבעיניך אינו במקום- פשוט תעני שלא תוכלי להשתתף באירוע ומזל טוב.


----------



## butwhy (12/4/14)

קרה לנו מקרה דומה. 
אני מסכימה איתך שזה מאוד מעצבן - לאו דווקא בעניין הכסף, אלא באופן כללי, אנשים שמתחתנים ורוצים שיהיו הרבה חבר'ה צעירים בחתונה שלהם פתאום נזכרים באנשים שלא היו איתם בקשר שנים. לדעתי זו די צביעות (תלוי כמובן בנסיבות המקרה) ואני לא מאמינה שזה ניסיון כנה לחדש את הקשר. אבל אני מסכימה גם שלא כדאי להוציא את העצבים במייל. פשוט להגיד שאת לא מגיעה וזהו. את אפילו לא חייבת לעשות את זה עכשיו מיוזמתך, ויכולה לחכות שיפנו אליך לוודא הגעה. אם יעשה את זה גורם חיצוני, גם לא תצטרכי להסתבך עם המילים שתבחרי. לחלופין, פשוט שלחי מייל לקוני "לא אוכל להגיע. lusitusi".


----------



## יוסי האדום (12/4/14)

מחזק... שלום, לא אוכל להגיע... וזהו


----------



## toxic babe (12/4/14)

לדעתי אין צורך בהערה עוקצנית 
למרות שאתן לא בקשר כבר תקופה, עכשיו יש להם תקופה מיוחדת שלדעתי זה לא יפה להרוס בהערות לא קשורות.
כמובן שבלי קשר את יכולה להגיד לה בהזדמנות שחבל שהיא לא שמרה על קשר ולגבי ההזמנה לחתונה תעני בנימוס שאת לא יכולה להגיע.


----------



## lusitusi (13/4/14)

תודה 
אכן להרוס את התקופה היפה זה לא יפה, ולהתעלם ממני 4 שנים זה יפה? לא להזמין אותי אליה כאשר היא מזמינה את כל החברות זה יפה?


----------



## DDN (13/4/14)

אני פשוט הייתי מתעלם 
גם לי היה מאוד מדגדג החשק לעקוץ, גם אני בחור שנוטה להיעלב ולנטור טינה, אבל מנסה להתגבר על זה. 
מה תשרת ההערה העוקצנית?


----------



## elinoket (13/4/14)

לא חבל על העצבים שלך? 
נכון היא יצאה מניאקית, אבל מה זה באמת יתן לך לעקוץ את בעלה? כי זה אפילו לא המייל שלה....

פשוט תמחקי את המייל ואל תעני לו בכלל וזהו.

שיהיה חג שמח


----------



## lusitusi (13/4/14)

חג שמח גם לך! 
יש לי גם מייל שלה. את בעלה אני בכלל לא מכירה, לפני 4 שנים היא עדיין לא הכירה אותו.


----------



## Shir Rose (13/4/14)

אני הייתי מתעלמת.. 
כמו שהיא התעלמה ממך. 
אני לא הייתי רואה בך את זו שתממן לה את החתונה, הרי היום רוב המתנות לא מכסות אפילו את מנות האוכל (וגם לא אמורות, בעיני..).
זה בהחלט מרגיז ולא חברי להזמין אותך אחרי ניתוק כזה, ואני מבינה את הכעס, אבל אל תוציאי אותו על הבעל. 
במידה ויפנו אלייך באופן איתי לשאול משהו, אז אולי הייתי מעירה משהו כמו "נזכרת בי פתאום לפני החתונה? איפה היית 4 שנים?" או משהו כזה, אבל לא הייתי טורחת יותר מידי.. 
זה מסוג ה"חברות" שאני "מדפדפת" אותן הלאה ולא שוות אפילו את העצבים.


----------



## Ruby Gem (13/4/14)

מבינה אותך, זה באמת מאוד פוגע 
ונכון שמאוד מדגדג לכתוב איזה מייל עוקצני... אבל אני חושבת שהכי נכון זה פשוט להתעלם.
תמחקי את המייל ואל תתייחסי.

במידה והיא באמת תשאל אותך משהו, אז כמו ששיר רוז כתבה מעליי- הייתי אולי אומרת משהו כמו "מה, 4 שנים שכחת ממני פתאום נזכרת", אבל רק אם את באמת מוכרחה לפתוח את זה ולהוריד את זה מהלב שלך.


----------



## מסטיק אiרביט ירוק (14/4/14)

רק בקשר למימון החתונה 
כמו שאמרו לך, המתנה הממוצעת היום הרבה פעמים לא מכסה את מחיר המנה, כך שהיא כנראה לא הזמינה אותך כדי שתממני לה את החתונה (להיפך, את עולה לה כסף).
בקשר לשאר - אם את רוצה לפתוח איתה שיחה על למה היא ניתקה את הקשר, תעשי את זה בנפרד.


----------



## lusitusi (14/4/14)

אם 
היא הייתה רוצה לשמור על קשר או לפתוח דף חדש, הייתה לההזדמנות- בדיוק לפני חודש היה לי יום הולדת.  מחיר המנה לרוב נע בין 120 ל 200, סכום המתנה כ 250. ברור שמדובר בעניין של המימון.


----------



## Shir Rose (14/4/14)

נראה לי שבררת במקומות הלא נכונים.. 
מחיר מנה במקום איכותי עולה בין 250-350 שקל בקלות.. 
ואכן, אם הייתה רוצה חידוש קשר, היא ידעה טוב מאוד מה לעשות, ולכן אני ממליצה לך מאוד פשוט לעבור הלאה. זה באמת לא שווה את המאמץ..


----------



## lusitusi (14/4/14)

תודה 
ולגבי המחירים, תלוי היכן. בת דודה שלי התחתנה לפני חודשיים ואלו היו המחירים.


----------



## מסטיק אiרביט ירוק (14/4/14)

מתי לאחרונה ביררת מחירים? 
מחיר המנה ההתחלתי הוא כבר הרבה יותר גבוה ממה שציינת. כשכוללים את ההגברה+תאורה, שכר מלצרים, שכר ברמנים, אלכוהול ושאר תוספות - זה בהרבה מקרים משמעותית יותר מהמתנה הממוצעת מאנשים לא קרובים.

תשמעי, יכול להיות שהחתונה שלה על הסקאלה הזולה והיא הזמינה אותך בשביל המתנה. אבל גם יש סיכוי טוב שממש לא.


----------



## B L I M P (14/4/14)

באתי מהראשי - את מנסה "להחזיר" לה אבל רק את 
סובלת.

זה היה לפני ארבע שנים, שתיכן במקום אחר עכשיו, אני מניחה שהיו לה את הסיבות שלה, אבל בזמנו היית חברה טובה ולכן נראה לי מן הראוי שתאחלי לה בכנות המון המון אושר ותנצלי שאת לא תוכלי להגיע.

הבנאדם היחיד שסובל עכשיו זו את - את מרגישה עצבים, כעס וניצול, את שורפת זמן על לחשוב על זה (ולכתוב על זה ולדבר על זה) ותכלס שום דבר לא יצא מזה. הדבר היחיד שאת צריכה לעשות זה לשמוח בחלקך, להודות שזכית להנות מחברתה בעבר, ופשוט להמשיך הלאה. כן, זה יותר קל להגיד מאשר לעשות, אבל תאמיני לי שהזמן והאנרגיה שאת תחסכי שווה את זה.


----------



## lusitusi (14/4/14)

אם 
כל אחת במקום אחר, אז למה עכשיו להזמין אותי לחתונה?


----------



## B L I M P (14/4/14)

מה זה משנה? 
את הרי בכל מקרה לא רוצה ללכת. אז כל הלחפור הזה בקישקע של היחסים בינכם רק יגרום לך להרגיש רע.

אם היא רוצה לחזור להיות חברה, תוכלו לחזור להיות בקשר טוב גם אחרי החתונה שלה, בקצב שיתאים גם לך, שלא יגרום לך להרגיש כמו שאת מרגישה עכשיו ושיאפשר לבנות בחזרה בסיס של אמון.

לאכול סרטים על החתונה, להרגיש רע כלפיה או לחזור להיות בקשר באירוע שבו תהיה לה במקרה הטוב דקה אחת להקדיש עבורך - לא באמת יוצר שום דבר טוב - לא לך ולא למערכת היחסים בינכם (במידה ותחליטו שאתן רוצות לבנות אותה מחדש).


----------



## lusitusi (14/4/14)

רק בעיה קטנה 
אמרת שאולי היא רוצה לחזור להיות חברה שלי, ולא שאלת האם אני רוצה בכך.


----------



## B L I M P (14/4/14)

שום בעיה יקירתי 
זה ממש מרגיש כאילו את מחפשת לענות כאן.

מן הסתם הכל נכתב מתוך מחשבה על טובתך. אם קודם דברת על זה שהיא רוצה אולי לחזור להיות חברות, אז הסברתי שגם אם זה מעניין אותך עדיין ללכת לחתונה זה ממש לא מחייב. אם את לא רוצה להיות חברה שלה, ולא רוצה ללכת לחתונה - אני באמת לא מבינה למה את בכלל מטריחה את עצמך עם המחשבות הללו. כאילו מה - את בכוח מחפשת ממה להיות מוטרדת?

מקווה שהכל יסתדר ותצליחי להרגע.


----------



## lusitusi (14/4/14)

למען האמת 
לא כתבתי שהיא רוצה לחזור לקשר ואני בטוחה אחרי יום החתונה היא שוב תעלם, כפי שעשתה לפני 4 שנים.


----------



## ivgy1980 (14/4/14)

מיותר. אדישות וקור רוח. תתקדמי!


----------



## אשה מרציפן (14/4/14)

קרה לי מקרה דומה 
אפילו יותר קיצוני, כי מי שהזמינה אותי הייתה מישהי שניתקתי איתה קשר ביוזמתי שנתיים לפני כן ופשוט הפסקתי לדבר איתה והיא ידעה מצוין למה (היו לי סיבות מאוד טובות). אני לא קיבלתי טלפון וגם לא מייל - היא שלחה את ההזמנה עבורי לחברה אחרת בדואר. מה שעשיתי היה לזרוק את ההזמנה (החברה שדרכה נשלחה ההזמנה לא הסכימה לעשות את זה בעצמה) ו-זהו. לא אישרתי הגעה, אם היו מתקשרים אלי הייתי אומרת שאני לא מגיעה, זהו. יש אנשים שבאמת לא שווים את האנרגיות. 

במצב כזה אין מה להגיד ואין גם סיבה להיות מנומסים או לא מנומסים - תתעלמי! היא כבר לא חברה שלך, לא צריך להיות אכפת לך ממנה, תחשבי כאילו לא קיבלת את המייל, גם ככה הוא לא היה מיועד אלייך אישית אלא היה מדובר ברשימת תפוצה כמו שכתבת.


----------



## מוץ ותבן (14/4/14)

הזדמנות נהדרת לנקמה! 
תבואי עם בן זוג ותביאו במתנה סט מגבות תוצרת סין ב-50 ש"ח מסופר זול-בו!


----------



## yairnatty (14/4/14)

תשקיעי אנרגיות בחברות שאת בקשר איתן היום 
אם היא ניתקה איתך קשר בעבר מיוזמתה למה את מחפשת נקמה ? מה תרוויחי מזה ?
חשבת אולי שהיא לא נהנתה להיות איתך בקשר ? אולי לא עניינת אותה ?
הקשר לא נותק סתם תחשבי גם על הצד שלה.

כנראה היה ביניכם קשר שהיה בנוי רק על אינטרסים , אין לי ספק שהיא בחורה אינטרסנטית שהישתמשה בך לשעות הפנאי שלה  עברה עיר ושכחה ממך

תתקדמי בחיים תעסיקי את עצמך בדברים שיועילו לך.


----------



## lusitusi (14/4/14)

בוודאי 
שהכל יכול להיות.


----------



## קייזר סוזי (14/4/14)

ההתעסקות שלך בזה, היא בזבוז זמן 
את מוזמנת להתעלם מההזמנה שלה,
או להודיע לה ש"מזל טוב, שמחה לשמוע,לא יכולה להגיע".

זהו.


----------



## amior321 (14/4/14)

זה אכן מעליב! 
לדעתי תכתבי לה מייל שמעמיד אותה במקום ביחס לניתוק הקשר, אל תבואי לחתונה, כי זה רק מעליב ולא שייך, אבל גם אל תכתבי לה מילה בעניין הכסף לחתונה, היא תבין לבד.

בעניין ניתוק הקשר - כן לכתוב, גם חריף
להגיע לחתונה - לא להגיע
בעניין המתנה - לא לכתוב כלום

מכיר את זה על בשרי שמנתקים קשר באופן חד צדדי, זה מעליב מאוד וזה מקומם מאוד, מבין מאוד לליבך!
חג שמח!


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (14/4/14)

לא הייתי שולחת מייל עוקצני חזרה 
לדעתי במצב הזה יש 2 אופציות:
1. להתעלם מהמייל וכשיתקשרו כמה ימים קודם לכן כדי לאשר הגעה (סביר להניח שיתקשרו), לענות שאינך מגיעה. 
2. אם אחרי מחשבה תחליטי שאת רוצה לחדש איתה את הקשר - לכי לחתונה. 

לענות בעוקצנות מתוך עצבים של אותו רגע יכולים רק להרוס עוד יותר. 
חכי כמה דקות, תנשמי ותחילטי רק אם ללכת לחתונה או לא


----------



## straw berry1 (14/4/14)

הייתי מתעלמת 
הייתי מתייחסת להזמנה כזו כסוג של ספאם.


----------



## straw berry1 (14/4/14)

לא הייתי עונה לה 
לא לטוב ולא לרע. לא הייתי גם עונה שאני לא אגיע..


----------



## אפונה ירוקה חמודה (15/4/14)

הייתי מרימה אליה טלפון ושואלת: מה הכוונה שלך?


----------



## פרפרי אהבה (15/4/14)

לדעתי, חבל על האנרגיות השליליות... 
הרי לא ייצא מזה שום דבר חיובי- סתם יגרום לכולם רגשות שליליים והרגשה של אנטי.
אל תגיבי להזמנה ואם יתקשרו לשאול-תגידי שאת לא יכולה וזהו. הסתדרת בלעדיה כל הזמן הזה, תמשיכי להסתדר גם הלאה.


----------



## ira87 (15/4/14)

אמנם לא רבתי עם אף אחד 
אבל לדעתי, יש משהו בחתונות ישראליות שמזמינים את כל העולם ואישתו - כנראה מטעמים כלכליים כי אחרת זה לא ברור לי ואגב, שמעתי מלא מעט אנשים שהזמנות המוניות היא תולדה כלכלית. אני כמובן לא מכלילה את כולם.
אבל גם לי לפני כמה שנים היה מקרה דומה - מישהי שבתיכון כל הזמן הייתי עוזרת לה בכל, אמנם לא היינו חברות מעבר לזמן הלימודים אבל בשיעורי הבית והכל הייתי מסייעת לה ופתאום כמה שנים אחרי הצבא היא נזכרה לשלוח לי הזמנה ובמיוחד למצוא אותי דרך הפייסבוק כשלא היה שום קשר בינינו מעל 5 שנים (לא כתוצאה מריב, אלא שום יוזמה הדדית מאף אחת משתינו). כשהיה כדאי לה היא שמרה איתי על קשר, אבל זה באמת לדעתי דבר נפוץ ולא כדאי להסב לכך כל כך הרבה מחשבה ותשומת לב. חבל על האנרגיות שלך. להגיד לך שזה לא פגע בי באיזשהו מקום? בוודאי שכן, אבל אין מה להתעסק עם זה. פשוט לא הגעתי. בסוף הסתבר שמרוב שהוזמנו כל כך הרבה אנשים, לחלק אפילו לא היה מקום לשבת ולסוב סביב שולחן. 

אל תקחי את זה קשה, למרות שאני יכולה להבין מאיפה זה בא. חבל על האנרגיות שלך כי כרגע את רק מרעילה את עצמך.


----------



## lusitusi (15/4/14)

ברור שרוב 
ההזמנות נעשות עקב שיקולים כלכליים, אחרת אין לי הסבר להזמנת 60 אנשי צוות לחתונת בן או בת, כאשר חצי מהצוות לא מכירים בכלל.


----------



## ronitvas (15/4/14)

חלק משרשור זה הוסר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אנחנו בפורום שומרים על כבוד ותרבות דיון.
אבקש לשמור על שפה נעימה על גבי הפורום ובמסרים.
תודה רבה והמשך גלישה נעימה,
רונית


----------



## Jen74 (15/4/14)

ההערה שצורפה להזמנה בטח הייתה לכולם 
ולפי התיאור שלך עושה רושם שגם במקרה הזה של משלוח ההזמנה לא טרחו יותר מדי על הפן האישי.
בטח שלחו אוטומטית לקבוצת מכותבים את ההזמנה עם ההערה הזאת.
לא משהו אישי, תרתי משמע.


----------



## SupermanZW (16/4/14)

בקלות 
כתבי לה כך:

"לצערי לא אוכל להגיע לחתונתך בשל התחייבויות קודמות, שיהיה לך המון מזל טוב", אם היא תתקשר לבקש הסברים אמרי לה שזה אישי ואינך מעוניינת או המציאי משהו.


----------



## רוב הזמן אני אשתו (16/4/14)

באתי מהראשי וקאתי את כל השרשור 
(חוץ ממה שנמחק)
ברור לי שאת מחפשת כאן תמיכה לרצון שלך לפגוע בה או להעליב אותה כפי שאת חשה פגועה ממנה.

זה נורמלי, אבל ממש ילדותי. את לא מבינה שאת מענישה ככה רק את עצמך?

כמו שכתבו לך אחרים - את משקיעה בזה אנרגיות שליליות כאלה, שזה בטוח אוכל אותך מבפנים. כנראה שהיא לא שמה יותר מדי חשיבות על החברות ביניכן או על ניתוק הקשר, ומבחינתה את עוד מישהי בספר הכתובות שלה. זה לא נעים להרגיש ככה, אבל הרצון "לחנך" אותה על ידי מייל עוקצני לא משרת שום מטרה פרט לוונטילציה, ואת זה את יכולה לעשות כאן בפורום.  

או שיכול להיות שאת מקנאה בה על משהו? אולי על עצם זה שהיא מתחתנת? אני סתם זורקת ניחושים כי ממש לא ברו רלי מאיפה כל הרעל הזה מגיע. היא מטומטמת, בסדר. אבל מה שאת כותבת כאן משקף לי אישיות לא בשלה, וחבל. בשבילך - תתבגרי. העולם מלא אנשים שלא שווים את האנרגיות שלך. חלק מהם היו פעם חברים שלך.

צאי מזה.


----------



## tarabara (18/4/14)

התגובה 
שלך קצת לא רלוונטית, הבחורה שאלה משהו ספיציי, ואת באמת להטיף לה שאולי היא לא בסדר, אף פעם לא הבנתי את התגובות מסוג הזה.
ועכשיו לעניינינו, לי קרה מקרה דומה, באמת הזוי שבחורה ש 10 שנים ( מאז סיום התואר ) לא היינו בקשר התקשרה אלי והזמינה לחתונה. אני לא אדם כזה דיפלומאטי ועניתי לה בנימה מאוד לא נעימה: "והיכן היית 10 שנים?" הבחורה גמגמה משהו שהייתה בחו"ל, עבודה, לחיימודים וכו'. ואני המשכתי בשלי בנימה מאוד תוקפנית" והיכן היית כאשר עשיתי תאונה?" " והיכן היית כאשר הייתי מאושפזת?" הבחורה, כנראה, נבהלה ממני ואמרה " אני ממש מתנצלת אם הפרעתי לך". ואני לא נתתי לה לסיים את המשפט והמשכתי " נכון, הפרעת לי מאוד,את מבזבזת שתי דקות מהחיים שלי שאני ממש לא מעוניינת לבזבז אליך, אני מעדיפה לשתות קפה לפני העבודה בשתי דקות האלו". וניתקתי את הטלפון. יצאתי עם הרגשה כל כך נפלאה. את החוצפנים צריך ללמד לקח.


----------



## רוב הזמן אני אשתו (20/4/14)

יכול להיות 
אבל באופן אישי בהחלט אני לא חושבת שזה התפקיד שלי בחיים ללמד לקח אנשים אחרים. זה לא שהיא גרמה לך נזק במשהו שהיא עשתה שצריך להעניש אותה. 
אם את מקבלת באזזז מללמד "חוצפנים" לקח - סבבה. מותר לי לומר שלדעתי זה קצת ילדותי ובסופו של דבר לא פרודוקטיבי. 

אם את מדברת על בזבוז זמן - אילו פשוט היית אומרת "לא מעוניינת, יום טוב לך" וסוגרת - היית 'מבזבזת' דקה שלמה פחות על הבחורה הזו. אילו השואלת הייתה עונה למייל "לא מגיעה, מזל טוב" או לא עונה בכלל - היא הייתה מבזבזת הרבה פחות זמן על העיסוק בשטות הזו - גם הזמן שלה, וגם הזמן של המשתתפים והקוראים בפורום.....


----------

